# where to buy good iron on transfers



## ObSoLeTE pLaNeT (Jan 29, 2011)

i am searching the market for iron on transfers. something i can heat transfer to a blank tee. i found a lot of transfers but not what i was looking for, i am looking for i guess you would call it novelty apparel hip hop apparel just cool apparel for targeting teens. things i have found were just not for what i was aiming for. i am also looking for alphabet lettering iron ons. thank you for reading and responding.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

There are two sticky threads in the Plastisol Transfers section that tell you a bunch of places to try and reviews the quality of several. In there, you will also find a link to an Excel download that has additional compiled information about vendors, their transfer sizes, number of colors, web address, etc.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You should not expect commercially viable results if you are going to use an ordinary household iron to press. For a good transfer you need consistent/even heat/pressure for specific times. You can find good transfers at places like Pro World


----------



## ObSoLeTE pLaNeT (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for your input I will check it out!!!


----------

